# Has Anyone Used A Preg-Tone Ultrasound Before? Opinions??



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.rencocorp.com/preg-tone.htm

I dont remember how I came across this, & even though it seems a bit pricey (though not the most expensive), it sounds like a good idea to have one on hand if they really work. Has anyone ever used one of these before? What did you think? Im seriously thinking of saving up for one as a piece of mind for me. I love kidding season, but its definitely the most stressful time of year for me lol (starting from the first day I put my buck in with the does :/)! Hopefully lots less of me pulling my hair out if I were to get one.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going to advocate the use of a marking harness here 

If you put a marking harness on your buck and change the color out every 21 days (I think that's what a heat cycle is for goats) and keep him with your does for at least 42 days (two heat cycles), you will know 1) when they were first bred, thus knowing their due date, and 2) if they settled the first time, should they be remarked.

You will save hundreds of dollars by buying a marking harness (about $20-$30 plus ~$3 for each crayon, but they last for YEARS) instead of an ultrasound machine.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 28, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to advocate the use of a marking harness here
> 
> If you put a marking harness on your buck and change the color out every 21 days (I think that's what a heat cycle is for goats) and keep him with your does for at least 42 days (two heat cycles), you will know 1) when they were first bred, thus knowing their due date, and 2) if they settled the first time, should they be remarked.
> 
> You will save hundreds of dollars by buying a marking harness (about $20-$30 plus ~$3 for each crayon, but they last for YEARS) instead of an ultrasound machine.


I actually keep my buck in with my does from Oct to Mar, & I check my does daily for signs of heat as well as keeping record of those days & whether or not I saw him mounting anyone while they were together (he runs with them anyway, but when they are in heat I will put him with whoever is in heat in an area smaller than my whole doe pen, generally a large stall or a small run). Ive actually also looked into a harness but sometimes, surprisingly, my buck has, um, issues getting the deed done. When ive watched him sometimes/most of the time he will mount a doe like crazy, but he wont actually get anything achieved (hence why due dates can be questionable around here if I havent actually seen him breed a doe). I figure with this device I could get a rough estimate of when there was a successful settle & not just a lot of mounting.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have never used one but I have heard it is very easy to get a false positive by picking up the bladder.  

See if you can get a vet to do it reasonably priced or use bio-tracking.   My vet charges $36 an hour and we can usually run about 5-8 does an hour.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 28, 2012)

I didnt realize he did ultra-sounding, I may have to look into that


----------



## cindyg (Nov 28, 2012)

My vet brought the portable ultra sound to us, but apparently there is an optimal window for this, because they can only see the whole fetus between 60 and 90 days, later than that only parts show up, and earlier, well, can't really remember what the problem is, too small maybe?  Anyway, of my three does checked she was positive on two, and iffy on another, no one has kidded yet.  I suppose if you have your own machine you can check many times and get an accurate read at some point.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 28, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have never used one but I have heard it is very easy to get a false positive by picking up the bladder.
> 
> See if you can get a vet to do it reasonably priced or use bio-tracking.   My vet charges $36 an hour and we can usually run about 5-8 does an hour.


Unfortunately I only know of one vet that does goats & he charges an arm & a leg :/. Plus if I could learn to use one of these accurately it would be more convenient to have one on hand.


----------

